# BD: 2012 Kestrels?



## paulg (May 21, 2002)

Will you be stocking 2012 Kestrels? I'm interested in the RT-1000 series. It looks like they've modified the geometry on these a bit since the 2011 models - longer top tube, which I feel is better for me.

I'm also keeping my eyes on the Motobecane Le Champion Ti SL - have been comparing most of my potential purchases to that one.

I'll need to wait until next season to pull any triggers though.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you sent this to them directly ("Email Direct")?

They do have email, and they do answer it (at least in my experience) both pre- and post-sale.


----------



## paulg (May 21, 2002)

Yes - just did. I see they often respond to questions on this forum too.


----------



## jpdmd25 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just wanted to see if there was any headway on this....any word?


----------



## biorchang (Jan 31, 2012)

I asked same ? and received word that they were not expecting any RT1000.


----------

